# Do Killifish eat young fry?



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I recently moved about 200 of my Angel fry (first time this many survived the 2 month period) and after a 2 weeks in the tank, I now only have 9 left (the biggest ones).

I moved them from a 2.5 Gallon planted (floating plants) to 10 Gallon planted.

Tank mates:
4 killifish (came with the tank - dont know the name - look very cool)
2 Amano shrimp
5 juvie cherry shrimp

The filter intake is covered with sponge the same way the 2.5Gallon was covered, so there is no way that they could have gotten stuck there.

I am very sad that I only have 9 survivors now 
Anyone have any idea as to who might be the culprit here?

I started feeding them with live BBS and then moved to microworms. I still feed the Angel fry microworms. I change 20% water every few days, so feeding or water parameters cannot be the problem.

The two suspects in my eyes are:
1. Killifish
2. Amano Shrimp (doubtful, but still a suspect)

Please share your insights and experiences.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

any ideas?


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

With fish .. go by the rule " If it fits in the mouth, it's lunch" Even the vegetarian fish like meaty snacks occasionally .... and Killies are for most part carniverous so it is a very good chance they were/are dining on angel fry .


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Very possible. I am sure that the angel fry were bigger than the killifish's mouth...but I think they still managed to take them down...I cant see anyone else in the tank that would eat them.

Its usually hard for me to count the Angel fry in that tank because its heavily planted with java moss on one half and amazon swords in the other. I originally got this tank for a friend, but he wanted a new one, so I kept it. It came with the fish, shrimps and a frog.

Do you think Amano's would hunt down fry?


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I have seen amanos picking at dead fish, but I don't think they would go after anything live. The killies sound like the culprits here to me.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

shrimp aren't hunters.... but if something gets into their claws by chance they'll eat it.... 

I'm going to blame the killifish as killifish will eat their own fry too..

Or it could be the the fry just died and the shrimp ate up the evidance fast....


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

That many fry dieing is not possible since the water is perfect and I feed them enough live food 3 times a day.

I guess the culprits are killifish then. I can leave the shrimps in the tank for the next batch.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

depends on the species, but some killies will eat fry. How big were the fry? Also, could you post a shot of your killies? (I'm just being snoopy


----------

